# Any love for Avenger Seawolf?



## Bullhiest101p

I've owned the Avenger Seawolf for about a year now. It's a phenomenal watch, and I quite enjoy it. I don't see a lot of posts about it on any watch forums. So, let's see shots of the Avenger Seawolf on your wrist!


----------



## greenalk1971

Seawolf with stratus silver dial currently on an Isofrane. 
I found the Pro II bracelet had a bit too much bling with the silver/white dial (even for Breitling) and considered selling/trading the watch, but decided to try it on an Isofrane I had, and I like it. 
Also now have a Pro 3 rubber and a brown with white stitch calf leather Panerai style strap incoming.


----------



## kleinbus

The Avenger beauties, Seawolf and M1 side by side....

[URL="

and the wrist shot.....

[URL="


----------



## Bullhiest101p

greenalk1971 said:


> Seawolf with stratus silver dial currently on an Isofrane.
> I found the Pro II bracelet had a bit too much bling with the silver/white dial (even for Breitling) and considered selling/trading the watch, but decided to try it on an Isofrane I had, and I like it.
> Also now have a Pro 3 rubber and a brown with white stitch calf leather Panerai style strap incoming.


I love that silver dial!


----------



## Moker

Lots of Love for my Cobra Yellow!


----------



## asr53

I have that watch on order yellow dial on a pro 111 rubber strap, should be with me soon, will post some photos when i get it, lovely shot of that yellow dial.


----------



## Erks

Here is mine, love it










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman

I agree, top watch, no longer own it, but it was impressive.


----------



## trueblue40

Love mine!!

It spends equal time on Pro II, Ocean Racer and occasionally calf leather



Nick


----------



## Jazzmaster

Plenty of love for it here!


----------



## asr53

Great watch i have one on order, does it keep good time.


----------



## poppydog




----------



## Wolfy1909

Fantastic watch, I have it since April 2013 and I love it









Have a great weekend!

Cheers
Wolfgang


----------



## swils8610

Love the yellow dials!! May I as where you bough them?


----------



## TheChief1994

I have a yellow one, too... I bought mine from an authorized dealer last fall. It's the 2nd gen model.


----------



## TheChief1994

Mine...


----------



## jeepie

How do you guys find the wearability and fit given the size? I've a small 6.5 inch wrist but just LOVE the sunshine yellow. The cobra yellow seawolf is really really calling me despite the fact that I probably can't carry off the size...... Let me know


----------



## kleinbus

The "fit" is individual perception and some likes to keep the case length shorter than wrist is wide and some just doesn't care...



Super Avenger is probably too big so you might wanna visit AD and test the fit the Avenger...


----------



## TheChief1994

jeepie said:


> How do you guys find the wearability and fit given the size? I've a small 6.5 inch wrist but just LOVE the sunshine yellow. The cobra yellow seawolf is really really calling me despite the fact that I probably can't carry off the size...... Let me know


Personally, I think it wears like a small 45 mm... It's not even remotely as gaudy as an Invicta or anything ridiculous like that... Go for it!


----------



## crc32

I think the rider bezel makes it look smaller than the regular, black bezelled diver's watch. I tried on a Rolex Deepsea, which is approx. the same size and it looks really out of place, same with my 45 Ruhla diver. The Avenger's proportions are perfect.


----------



## Brice

44mm of Titanium on wrist: Seawolf is just a wonderful tool, plus a über-lovely watch !










Cheers,
Brice


----------



## jeepie

Brice said:


> 44mm of Titanium on wrist: Seawolf is just a wonderful tool, plus a über-lovely watch !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Brice


Such a beauty. Nice Brice. Thank you.

Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrsnow

Does anyone know if they only made the silver dial on the stainless Seawolf, version 1? It looks like the newest Seawolf II is not available in silver.


----------



## kleinbus

http://

No silver nor white,

only colors I know is...

- Grey
- Black
- Blue
- Yellow


----------



## Jrsnow

I'm talking about the stainless model. There are two versions of the stainless one that came after the titanium one pictured above.


----------



## kleinbus

Then add white to dial color list, still no "silver"


----------



## Jrsnow

The watch in post #2 of this thread is Breitling's "stratus silver," it was never made in white.


----------



## greenalk1971

Jrsnow said:


> The watch in post #2 of this thread is Breitling's "stratus silver," it was never made in white.


Under most light conditions it looks like an off white or eggshell, and under dim light it has a definite touch of silver sheen to it. It's not ever a bright white. Post #12 shows the color it resembles most often. My picture was taken under bright light.
And you're correct, it was dropped for the Avenger II series.


----------



## DaveandStu

Brisman said:


> I agree, top watch, no longer own it, but it was impressive.


Hi Donald....you should of brought it up the coast for me !! look forward to catching up mate....Dave


----------



## DaveandStu

Great pieces..love the SWA...


----------



## Brisman

DaveandStu said:


> Great pieces..love the SWA...


Top shot Dave!


----------



## masterdelgado

More Yellow














































Regards
Gustavo


----------



## kleinbus

Gustavo, is that real Sextant?


----------



## jeepie

Keep the yellow coming.. 

Gotta feed my addiction somehow until the funds are available. Thanks all 

Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk


----------



## masterdelgado

kleinbus said:


> Gustavo, is that real Sextant?


Of course Kleinbus. This unit is the official one for a 23000 deadweight tons Tanker.










Regards
Gustavo


----------



## Watchd80

Mad love for the seawolf! Great all around watch..


----------



## globalfish

I loved my 2003 Ti Seawolf but foolishly parted with it around a year ago after getting it fully overhauled at BUK. Someone had a real bargain there...o|
Sadly the Steel version just doesn't do it for me. I have however seen a nice 2010 version on a Pro II Bracelet and despite having just puchased a SOH42 on mesh, I can feel a Ti Seawolf coming back into the picture. Watch this space;-)

Gone but not forgotten...


----------



## mnp2597




----------



## globalfish

masterdelgado said:


> More Yellow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> Gustavo


Now that's what I call a proper Seawolf - Superb:-!


----------



## Will3020




----------



## Rickgrimes

Arrived today, first Breitling I've owned, very impressed so far with the quality.


----------



## Aless

I had it for about ten days now. Love it the color it adds to my collection. Also have a blue diver pro 3 rubber band incoming


----------



## WilsonLaidlaw

I have the Blackbird version. I was a little disappointed in the accuracy. Initially it was running about 6 seconds fast a day but after a brief (very!) spell of being accurate, then started to lose increasingly, ending up losing close to 10 seconds a day. It has just been to Breitling UK for regulation under warranty and has come back in perfect condition. It is now gaining around 1 second a day, which is very good indeed. OK it is not as spectacular as my Cockpit B50, which after a month, is still accurate to the second but one second a day is as good as you can expect from any mechanical wrist watch. I have now fitted a Bell and Ross BR92-03 moss green canvas military strap, which is infinitely more comfortable than the quite horrible hard nylon charcoal grey military strap supplied when new. This appeared to be made of 3M Scotchbrite pot scouring material and had the expected effect on the skin of my wrist. Luckily Breitling strarts with "BR" so the Bell & Ross logo on the strap does not look out of place. 

Wilson


----------



## crc32

Love the contrast in the snow!  I took the picture on the one single day when we had snow in Vienna this winter...


----------



## Micro

I really love the yellow version of the Seawolf, but it might be a touch big for my 6 3/7" wrist. SO, I want with an Avenger II GMT, but, I guess, I need to stop by a authorized dealer to try one on..


----------



## Brice

Lotta love for Avenger Seawolf!



















Cheers,
Brice


----------



## Tyrantblade

Ive got an Avenger II Seawolf, i thoughtvtye dial was Tungsten Gray, but it must be Volcano black as thats what the reference number indicates

Absolutely love it.


----------



## Justin94tt

Hope that one of these Titanium Seawolfs are my next piece.


----------



## ormondgators

lots of Love from FLA too.


----------



## Tyrantblade

New wristie


----------



## Kamberg

Just had my Seawolf for 3 days now. Love it! Doesnt feel to big when its titanium. My Superocean 44 felt much bigger. My first post, so cant post pic atm... 

Skickat från min E5823 via Tapatalk


----------



## Justin94tt

Purchased a Seawolf Ti with yellow dial and pro2 bracelet. Should be here tomorrow!


----------



## Justin94tt

UPS came early to drop my Seawolf off, so I snapped a picture!


----------



## Mike44

Breitling Avenger Seawolf Code Yellow. One of my favorites


----------



## Erks

Love the avenger










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crc32

Some pics of my Seawolf from the beach in Corse, France (the perfect summer/beach watch):


----------



## Andyxp

Love the Seawolf, I just don't possess the muscle mass to lug one around on my wrist all day. :-d

I did get the Avenger GMT instead. Seawolf look at a fraction of the weight/thickness. I do travel a whole lot so the GMT feature does get a lot of use.


----------



## crc32

Andyxp said:


> Love the Seawolf, I just don't possess the muscle mass to lug one around on my wrist all day. :-d
> 
> I did get the Avenger GMT instead. Seawolf look at a fraction of the weight/thickness. I do travel a whole lot so the GMT feature does get a lot of use.


Now that's interesting, I didn't know that the GMT was that much thinner, just looked it up... I also noticed that it's only rated a 10th of the Seawolfs WR. I hope you don't dive lower than 300m! ;-)


----------



## john.6

I posted this picture in another thread yesterday, but as this is for the Seawolf, here it is again.
My Seawolves, Titanium and SS


----------



## Andyxp

crc32 said:


> Now that's interesting, I didn't know that the GMT was that much thinner, just looked it up... I also noticed that it's only rated a 10th of the Seawolfs WR. I hope you don't dive lower than 300m! ;-)











I just got the black leather strap for it too. It's so light!
I do a bit of snorkeling but no diving =]


----------



## kleinbus

Andyxp said:


> Love the Seawolf, I just don't possess the muscle mass to lug one around on my wrist all day. :-d....


TI Avenger Seawolf: ~ 102.3 gram's
SS Avenger GMT: ~ 93.7 gram's

I didn't know the 8.55 gram difference would be requirement for additional "muscle mass" (I have been lugging TI Seawolf on my wrist last 6 months)


----------



## Andyxp

kleinbus said:


> TI Avenger Seawolf: ~ 102.3 gram's
> SS Avenger GMT: ~ 93.7 gram's
> 
> I didn't know the 8.55 gram difference would be requirement for additional "muscle mass" (I have been lugging TI Seawolf on my wrist last 6 months)


Oh, TI of course. I'm talking about the standard Avenger II Seawolf SS @ 145g. We're talking a ~52g difference. That is significant. I just tried them both on about 3 months ago before my purchase.


----------



## BlingB

Here is mine on STAIB mesh bracelet) live my seawolf!!!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davegl1

I want a yellow one. These are all just beautiful.


----------



## Onceuponatim3

BlingB said:


> Here is mine on STAIB mesh bracelet) live my seawolf!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a great looking bracelet,never seen this combination. Is it the SOH mesh bracelet ?


----------



## BlingB

Onceuponatim3 said:


> That's a great looking bracelet,never seen this combination. Is it the SOH mesh bracelet ?


No it's aftermarket mesh bracelet made by STAIB Germany. It's actually the company that makes the mesh bracelet for Breitling but at fraction of cost vs $800 from Breitling) I love the look though)

Cheers bud.

If you are interested in one. I can send you link site that sells them. Just pm me.


----------



## Someguywithaquestion

I've owned mine since October 2015, still love it as much as I did the day I got it. Very solid watch.


----------



## Someguywithaquestion

I've owned mine since October 2015, still love it as much as I did the day I got it. Very solid watch.


----------



## peire06

I like the black dial model with silver (stainless steel) and white hands. Some pictures were posted by Brisman. Looks Great!


----------



## Someguywithaquestion

A few more pics of the avenger seawolf ii


----------



## crc32

Greetings from Paradise!


----------



## Greg75

Best Breitling, IMHO.


----------



## WilsonLaidlaw

My Avenger Blackbird has just gone back again to Breitling UK for a second warranty visit. The first time was for regulation, as its time keeping had become quite poor. I had mainly been wearing my new Breitling Cockpit B50 but that totally died, so I went back to the Blackbird for first time since its regulation. I noticed that there seemed to be a strange feel to the screw down crown, being "crunchy" to undo and the amount of turns to screw down became less and less, finishing up at just half a turn. 

I took both watches up to Breitling UK in Tunbridge Wells, as their had been a problem with the warranty registration on the B50, when I had phoned earlier to arrange the B50 repair. I got the very nice older lady there, rather the toffee nosed, "how can be of no assistance to you this morning" younger lady I had spoken to on the phone. She looked at my completed B50 warranty e-registration device and said if there was any problem with the B50 warranty it was Breitlng's problem not mine and she has now sent me a letter confirming that it will be repaired under warranty. She then unscrewed the crown on the Blackbird and immediately said: "oh that doesn't feel at all right to me, so it will may have to go back to Switzerland for a new crown or case." 

It makes a big difference to your perception about a company, when you get an employee who really tries to assist rather than one who tries to obstruct. They are known in the UK as "Jobsworths" as in: "can't help you at all mate. S'more than me jobs worth." 

Wilson


----------



## breitlingman12

Its awesome,its a heavy watch for sure


----------

